# Hey guys, I've made a short instrumental tape and I named it "Depersonalization"!



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's seven of my instrumentals and it's free. I hope you guys'll check it out!

http://styromane.bandcamp.com/album/depersonalization


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, it means a lot. I'm not famous enough to make a living lol

I listen to a lot of instrumental alternative hip hop, like Clams Casino and Blue Sky Black Death

This is my Soundcloud:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I love Tinashe!!!

As for how I make a living I stay with my parents, I used to clean planes, but now I move freight in a supply store

Music's just a hobby


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> There's only seven of my instrumentals and it's free. I hope you guys'll check it out!
> 
> http://styromane.bandcamp.com/album/depersonalization


Epic man, really nice work.

Thought you might dig this dude listening to your stuff:

http://jusoul.bandcamp.com/album/sumautumn.

Got some rad albums.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, and that's a really great tape!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice! Love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Wicked! I like it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

^ Thanks!


----------



## KyrieLight (Feb 24, 2014)

seafoam mellow said:


> Here's seven of my instrumentals and it's free. I hope you guys'll check it out!
> 
> http://styromane.bandcamp.com/album/depersonalization


Wow - I am stunned by the melody on Lauria. This is definitely a DR song for me. I was trying to think of lyrics for it cuz it's such an amazing song. I also really love whirlwind. <3


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

KyrieLight said:


> Wow - I am stunned by the melody on Lauria. This is definitely a DR song for me. I was trying to think of lyrics for it cuz it's such an amazing song. I also really love whirlwind. <3


Thanks, the sample for Lauria was the piano from Lissa Lauria - Boys and Girls lol


----------

